# turtles and chlorine



## hornet (Nov 16, 2006)

just wondering how bad chloring is for turtles, i would occasionally like to give them a swim in the pool when they get older so they can really stretch their legs just wondinging how bad it is for them?


----------



## BeardyBen (Nov 16, 2006)

I always dechlorinate my aqaurium water cause when first got tmy turts I didnt and they would close their eyes when they had a water change like it was uncomfortable for them and that was with tap water im sure pool water would have a higher amount of chlorine so may not be good for turts. good in theory.


----------



## hornet (Nov 16, 2006)

well if and when i do it i wont be putting chloring in the pool for a couple of days, give it time to go away


----------



## cris (Nov 16, 2006)

I wouldnt i think it could hurt their eyes tap water is fine though.
You would be best off never putting clorine in the pool and filling it with turtles and fish 8) 
If you kept it clean it would be no worse than swimming in a creek/river too.


----------



## ldheav (Nov 16, 2006)

hornet said:


> just wondering how bad chloring is for turtles, i would occasionally like to give them a swim in the pool when they get older so they can really stretch their legs just wondinging how bad it is for them?


 

Prob not a wise move
Your turtle can get burns on its skin and get infected eyes which can cause blindness 
my avice is not to do it


----------



## Strange1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yap dint do it!
Turtles actually absorb oxygen through a special set of cells located inside the cloaca. The last thing u want is to get chlorine burns in your backside!


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 17, 2006)

Bollocks, tap water is fine. And even if Chlorine could do nasty things to turtles the ammount in tap water is soooo low (don't know the exact ammount but i think it is in the parts per million categorie) it evaporates quickly enough not to do harm IMO. Tap water is fine for all reptiles, crocs, turtles, mertins etc. You will also find that most (probably all actually) croc farms display tanks/enclosures are chlorinated.


----------



## ldheav (Nov 17, 2006)

waruikazi said:


> Bollocks, tap water is fine. And even if Chlorine could do nasty things to turtles the ammount in tap water is soooo low (don't know the exact ammount but i think it is in the parts per million categorie) it evaporates quickly enough not to do harm IMO. Tap water is fine for all reptiles, crocs, turtles, mertins etc. You will also find that most (probably all actually) croc farms display tanks/enclosures are chlorinated.


 

Yeh tap water can be ok in tanks but i dont reccomend it, they can live in tap water
but i understood this question as Can i put my turtle in a swimming pool? and would it be ok if i did not add clorine for a few days.

That cannot be done
trust me it will butn your turtles skin, notice how in the wild they dont live in clorinated streams or rivers


----------



## turtleboy (Nov 17, 2006)

a swimming pool has ALOT more than tap water.. a pool has very high amounts that wouldnt go away in a few days.. i dont recomend it AT ALL.. perhaps buy a $50-$100 pool from k mart theyre like 4 metres in diameter... could keep them in their life..


----------



## Strange1 (Nov 17, 2006)

hornet said:


> just wondering how bad chloring is for turtles, i would occasionally like to give them a swim in the pool when they get older so they can really stretch their legs just wondinging how bad it is for them?





waruikazi said:


> Bollocks, tap water is fine. And even if Chlorine could do nasty things to turtles the ammount in tap water is soooo low (don't know the exact ammount but i think it is in the parts per million categorie) it evaporates quickly enough not to do harm IMO. Tap water is fine for all reptiles, crocs, turtles, mertins etc. You will also find that most (probably all actually) croc farms display tanks/enclosures are chlorinated



Ever opened your eyes underwater in a chlorine swimming pool?
Hurts alot more than under the shower...


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 17, 2006)

cris said:


> I wouldnt i think it could hurt their eyes tap water is fine though.
> You would be best off never putting clorine in the pool and filling it with turtles and fish 8)
> If you kept it clean it would be no worse than swimming in a creek/river too.



Well actually I think it would be a little different because the water is stagnant... it would be more like a dam where the water would get murky and blehk. 

I would not let turtles swim in chlorine..no matter how many days you didn't add any more and let it evaporate... Turtles are more sensitve to their surroundings than humas and considerably smaller! I would personally but a kids wading pool or something like that and use that solely for pets!


----------

